# any prospective Adopters from the North East ?



## do dreams come true (Oct 15, 2013)

hi was wondering if anyone is from the North east on here and would like to start up a buddy support post


----------



## Poppets Mammy (Mar 7, 2011)

we are from the North East. Don't think there's many if any in all honesty - well there wasn't when we were going through the process in 2012.

What LA/VA are you going with? Where in the process are you? 

X


----------



## do dreams come true (Oct 15, 2013)

hi oh right shame 
we are with DFW and we have just read our PAR and had last sw visit today.
We are at panel on 10th April


----------



## Hunibunni (Jan 18, 2009)

I'm north east too  x


----------



## Poppets Mammy (Mar 7, 2011)

We went with DFW also - small world isn't it   we haven't got a bad word to say about them, they are marvellous people. They really did help to make our dreams come true. We found out about our Poppet 2 weeks after approval panel. 1st profile we read and our live have never been the same since (in a good way).

Best of luck
Hope you have a speedy matching process also. 
X


----------



## sass30 (Apr 16, 2011)

Hi were from north east too. Approved in Jan awaiting for a match.


----------



## Arrows (Nov 9, 2008)

Originally from the North East but now live down south. I visit regularly though!


----------



## do dreams come true (Oct 15, 2013)

eeekkkk    
hello everyone 
hunnibunni hi 
poppetmammy  eekk we don't have a bad word to say either they are all lovely and really helpful and caring

sass00 hello   hope you get a match soon and are not wait to much longer.

Arrows hello  

well i think the fact HS is finished it has finally taken its toll on me as i feel really ill today (well i have all week to be fair) even got a cold sore now aswell  
i'm sick of myself being ill now just hope i can put myself right for panel.
hope everyone else is ok


----------



## millie:) (Feb 12, 2013)

Hello were from the north east too going to panel 7 april today been matched with a 8 month blue meeting child's social worker on Monday eek


----------



## do dreams come true (Oct 15, 2013)

hey millie so have you been matched before panel ?


----------



## babas (Oct 23, 2013)

Congrats Millie! So many people on here get matched before panel!


----------



## Sq9 (Jan 15, 2013)

We are from the NE too. Approved sept and still waiting for match.....   x


----------



## do dreams come true (Oct 15, 2013)

hey sq9 hopefully you will find a match soon


----------



## millie:) (Feb 12, 2013)

We TLD sw we did not want to be told about links but she phoned last night to say can she come over today so when she came she told us we had been in the running with another family and we were matched with  little in , its all a bit overwhelming I was getting myself geared up for panel now we have child's sw coming on Monday were rereading child's report so  it is a possible match we were not expecting this its exciting but damn scary and worrying


----------



## do dreams come true (Oct 15, 2013)

omg that fantastic but i agree very overwhelming and scary good luck


----------



## millie:) (Feb 12, 2013)

I think we were lucky to be matched the biggest reason is that there are four or five little ins coming  up for adoption in April with our social services two though have been put back due to issues so I think its just fair timing the thing is it will happen for all  us ladies there is more going on in the background then any of us know and this adoption journey will be a distant memory all of us being the mums and dads we have spent years dreaming of x hopefully x good luck to all x


----------



## do dreams come true (Oct 15, 2013)

hi all 
well i truly hope so millie  

finally given up and came home from work ill, went straight to the doctors who said i've got swollen glands and a viral infection. He gave me antibiotics for 10 days hopefully they'll kick in soon.

have a great weekend everyone x


----------



## Chambordcheetah (May 18, 2014)

Just joined but I am North East. Initial conversation and waiting for first meeting with SW. As I am reading this forum I am wondering whether the LA is the right move or whether we should look further afield? Totally clueless.


----------



## Hunibunni (Jan 18, 2009)

Hi Chambordcheetah

You can go to any LA in the area as long as you are within a 50 mile radius. Have you been to any adoption open events? I would start from there. I'm with an LA and have been really happy with them so far. I am waiting for matching panel and LO to come home with us 

Good Luck on your journey 

Xx


----------



## do dreams come true (Oct 15, 2013)

hi Chambordcheetah we went voluntary agency and were approved 10th April and waiting a match. We just came across the agency and went with them no reason why we didn't go with LA really.
Good luck with everything xx


----------



## Chambordcheetah (May 18, 2014)

This may be too specific but our LA is Newcastle. Does anyone know how good, bad or otherwise they are said to be and anything about numbers if children awaiting adoption. I would imagine, as we have several 'deprived areas' that this may be higher than elsewhere? But that is pure guesswork really.


----------



## Arrows (Nov 9, 2008)

You can look at their Ofsted report online to get a guide


----------



## JDP (Sep 26, 2010)

Hi there are a few of us in contact from ne who have recently adopted ....we meet up quite regularly..great for bouncing ideas / asking questions etc .....pm me if you like


----------



## Chambordcheetah (May 18, 2014)

Thanks JDP, that's very kind of you. Will do.


----------



## Martha May (Oct 2, 2007)

Hi all,

I'm a north eastie too.

I haven't been very active on FF for quite a while but thought I'd better get my support systems in place while I've still got time, lol

Panel dat 16 June with South Tyneside Council 😱

I'm also part of JDP's group.


----------



## Hunibunni (Jan 18, 2009)

Hi Martha May, not long to wait for your panel date 

xx


----------

